# Spouse releatives VISA renewal timelines during lock down



## Samaz (Feb 6, 2021)

My wife applied for renewal of her spousal relative VISA in October last year and when we check on line the status still saying the application has been received by DHA. The status hasn't changed for the past three months. I wanted to find out if anyone knows about the timelines during lock down?
Is there any contact I can call to find out? VFS Global always reply with a scripted reply that is not helping me.

I am a permanent resident but we had to renew wife VISA under relative TRP first. The plan is once the TRP is out then she can submit application for a PRP.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Right now, DHA does not take any Permanent Residency Permit application. There is no clear date when DHA will open immigration section.

As long as you have summitted the application for renewal, your spouse can stay in SA legally anyway until the result comes out. However, she'd better not leave SA while waiting for the result.

You can try DHA customer service number: 0800-601190. Be prepared to wait for 30 minutes at least before someone answers the phone.


----------



## Samaz (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks, this is clear.
How I wish that number is toll-free


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Samaz said:


> Thanks, this is clear.
> How I wish that number is toll-free


800 number is usually toll-free. However, I am not 100% sure if you call it from you cellphone.


----------



## Samaz (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks, its toll free. I called and apparently, today is the day someone started looking into the application. They said I must call back in two weeks.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Samaz said:


> My wife applied for renewal of her spousal relative VISA in October last year and when we check on line the status still saying the application has been received by DHA. The status hasn't changed for the past three months. I wanted to find out if anyone knows about the timelines during lock down?
> Is there any contact I can call to find out? VFS Global always reply with a scripted reply that is not helping me.
> 
> I am a permanent resident but we had to renew wife VISA under relative TRP first. The plan is once the TRP is out then she can submit application for a PRP.


The PRP application for spouse is another long wait. Super long wait. 2 years plus.


----------



## nagmk (Feb 8, 2021)

Good day,

We applied for renewal of relative visa for my wife on December 2020 till date it's showing the status has been received at DHA. Can you please someone advise how long it's taking these days to get the renewal of relative visa.

I sent couple of emails to dha and vfs but no one responding. Please kindly advise with some email id's whom i need to followup. 

Please kindly advise and thanks in advance.


----------



## Samaz (Feb 6, 2021)

As per my thread above, my wife application was in October last year. You can see how long they are taking.
I think this is due to backlog but you may call 0800-601190 and find out.
The replies above can give you some insights.


----------



## Samaz (Feb 6, 2021)

nagmk said:


> Good day,
> 
> We applied for renewal of relative visa for my wife on December 2020 till date it's showing the status has been received at DHA. Can you please someone advise how long it's taking these days to get the renewal of relative visa.
> 
> ...


As per my thread above, my wife application was in October last year. You can see how long they are taking.
I think this is due to backlog but you may call 0800-601190 and find out.
The replies above can give you some insights.


----------



## nagmk (Feb 8, 2021)

Samaz said:


> As per my thread above, my wife application was in October last year. You can see how long they are taking.
> I think this is due to backlog but you may call 0800-601190 and find out.
> The replies above can give you some insights.


Hello Samaz,

Thank you so much for kind response.

I will phone the above contact today and see what they advise.

We would like to travel soon to our home country but we struck with renewal of visa.

Did you perhaps know anyone who receive their visa's in 8 weeks?


----------



## Samaz (Feb 6, 2021)

nagmk said:


> Hello Samaz,
> 
> Thank you so much for kind response.
> 
> ...


Nope I don't know anyone.


----------



## nagmk (Feb 8, 2021)

Samaz said:


> Nope I don't know anyone.


Ok thanks for your reply.

Please update here if you have any update regarding your VISA.


----------



## Eusoph SA (Jan 9, 2020)

nagmk said:


> Ok thanks for your reply.
> 
> Please update here if you have any update regarding your VISA.


Same story here. We applied for my spouse's TRR early January 2021. The status is still at received on .......2021. No movement yet. We also applied for PRP in 2019 March. Just keeping our fingers across. It's been 22 months of waiting now. Good lucky


----------



## Rainfall (Jan 2, 2021)

Same story, same status on vfs

Submitted Jan 5 2021

Extension for trp


----------



## Samaz (Feb 6, 2021)

Rainfall said:


> Same story, same status on vfs
> 
> Submitted Jan 5 2021
> 
> Extension for trp


Jan 5 is like yesterday, you need to hold on.
My wifes' was Oct 2020.


----------



## Simz104 (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi guys me too I applied for a renewal in October until now. But when I called the toll free number the parson at the other end told me that my application was with the adjudicator. What I want to ask is it normal for a renewal to go through an adjudicator coz I thought adjudicators was for a prp


----------



## enthusiast (Feb 25, 2021)

Simz104 said:


> Hi guys me too I applied for a renewal in October until now. But when I called the toll free number the parson at the other end told me that my application was with the adjudicator. What I want to ask is it normal for a renewal to go through an adjudicator coz I thought adjudicators was for a prp


It seems its normal. I also applied for critical skills visa extension in December and they are saying the application is still with the adjudicator. I dont know why these applications are taking forever like this


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Simz104 said:


> Hi guys me too I applied for a renewal in October until now. But when I called the toll free number the parson at the other end told me that my application was with the adjudicator. What I want to ask is it normal for a renewal to go through an adjudicator coz I thought adjudicators was for a prp


It is normal. An adjudicator is just the person who looks at your application and decides (adjudicate) whether to grant the application or decline it.


----------



## Rainfall (Jan 2, 2021)

Well guys my status changed
Application received Jan 5 2021
Application sent to pretoria 24 march
Application forwarded to.vfs 25 march

So I booked my appointment for 12 april, there was availability for 7, 8 and 9 but I wanted to go on Mondays
Hopefully visa is extended


----------



## Akeem247 (Mar 26, 2021)

Rainfall said:


> Well guys my status changed
> Application received Jan 5 2021
> Application sent to pretoria 24 march
> Application forwarded to.vfs 25 march
> ...


Congratulations, hopefully its approved. My application was received Dec 1 2020 but no response till date. Is there any way I can follow up? The customer care toll free number is not going through. Thank you.


----------



## Rainfall (Jan 2, 2021)

I called once only last week to toll free number and after long wait, I decided to email to that hacc email, no response from them


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Rainfall said:


> I called once only last week to toll free number and after long wait, I decided to email to that hacc email, no response from them


Call the number again.

Make sure you chose the right option.

It took me less than 15 minutes for my call to be answered this morning (Mar. 26).


----------



## Rainfall (Jan 2, 2021)

Mine is finalized already, I was just saying that I called them only once


----------



## Samaz (Feb 6, 2021)

My wife status is now Application for XXX has been forwarded to VFC on <Date>. 
Am sure its now ready for collection, will book for collection, am sure in tow days or so the status will be ready for collection


----------



## Eusoph SA (Jan 9, 2020)

Samaz said:


> My wife status is now Application for XXX has been forwarded to VFC on <Date>.
> Am sure its now ready for collection, will book for collection, am sure in tow days or so the status will be ready for collection


All the best. Is the application for PR or Relative Permit renewal?


----------



## Samaz (Feb 6, 2021)

Relative Permit renewal 
Will apply for PR once they start accepting new applications


----------



## aksharmaecemmm (Apr 8, 2021)

Akeem247 said:


> Congratulations, hopefully its approved. My application was received Dec 1 2020 but no response till date. Is there any way I can follow up? The customer care toll free number is not going through. Thank you.


I have also applied for relative visa extension on 22nd Feb but no outcome yet on tracking website. It's frustrating seeing such a long time to receive outcome for relative visa extension.


----------



## aksharmaecemmm (Apr 8, 2021)

I have even called on DHA number and she told that it is 3 to 4 months processing time for relative visa processing now due to covid


----------



## Rainfall (Jan 2, 2021)

I collected mine approved 
Submitted 5 Jan
Ready for collection 27 april
Collected 12 april


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Rainfall said:


> I collected mine approved
> Submitted 5 Jan
> Ready for collection 27 april
> Collected 12 april


Congrats. Its valid for how long?


----------



## Rainfall (Jan 2, 2021)

Suppose to be for 3 years but my passport expiring in 2 yes so for 2 years


----------



## Akeem247 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hello guys, please does anyone know how I can check the status of my application apart from the calling the customer service. The customer service does not give a clear answer as to the status of applications and have applied since last year December. Is it possible to contact someone in home affairs directly or what would you advise. Thank you.


----------

